# Ready for the new crop



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Recently finished construction on our new hay shed. 50 X 120 with 17 feet under trusses. Room for 1200 3x3x8's. All but the truss lumber was from pine harvested off the farm, and run through the Woodmizer. Unique features are 20 bays, 8x8 poles (bay side), 6x6 knee braces, and treated 2x10 bottom girt. The headers over the bay's are quadrupled 2x12's. There's an open vent on the full wall eaves. We are fortunate to have a wood preservative plant just 10 miles away.
The builder did a great job, didn't mind using full dimension lumber.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Uphayman said:


> Recently finished construction on our new hay shed. 50 X 120 with 17 feet under trusses. Room for 1200 3x3x8's. All but the truss lumber was from pine harvested off the farm, and run through the Woodmizer. Unique features are 20 bays, 8x8 poles (bay side), 6x6 knee braces, and treated 2x10 bottom girt. The headers over the bay's are quadrupled 2x12's. There's an open vent on the full wall eaves. We are fortunate to have a wood preservative plant just 10 miles away.
> The builder did a great job, didn't mind using full dimension lumber.
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice building and I'll bet that's where we're a building that size is built with all Lumber harvested off the farm.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Terrible typos... I'll bet it is very rare a building that size is built with Lumber harvested from the farm


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Very, very nice! Would love to have one just like it myself.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice UP! Good looking all around. Is it yellow or white pine? Are you covering the ground with something?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

No yellow pine up here. Norway pine and white.Have had better luck on gravel vs. concrete,using 4x4's and or pallets.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting. Never heard of home sawn lumber being treated. Makes sense though. Do you mind sharing what the treatment costs? And how they charge-board ft?

Very sharp looking building.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Treatment costs were $305/ thousand bd. ft. 6x6x21 poles @ $19/each. 8x8x21 poles @ $34/ each. Poles and lumber were sawn in January, stickered and stored in the Mrs. greenhouse, cooked for 3 months along with a 36" fan constantly running.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Uphayman said:


> Treatment costs were $305/ thousand bd. ft. 6x6x21 poles @ $19/each. 8x8x21 poles @ $34/ each. Poles and lumber were sawn in January, stickered and stored in the Mrs. greenhouse, cooked for 3 months along with a 36" fan constantly running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking lumber there. They don't sell it that [email protected] the Home Cheapo.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Nice looking lumber there. They don't sell it that [email protected] the Home Cheapo.


Aint that the truth, I've spent more time digging thru the stacks trying to find the straight stuff than it took to do the project.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice building! Bet it would work good for a NH Bale Wagon!

Off topic, but are you still utilizing your "Blue Monument"?


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

The blue tube is currently being leased to a large dairy for high moisture shelled corn storage. Having exited the dairy industry in 2008, made it an asset that needed a new use......lease it out. We actually get paid in the form off liquid manure spread on our fields. We try to make transactions that are a "win win". The arrangement has worked out well for both parties.


Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Nice building! Bet it would work good for a NH Bale Wagon!
> Off topic, but are you still utilizing your "Blue Monument"?


 Regarding NH bale wagon.....Small squares aren't in he plan, as our Wisconsin customer base want the big squares.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe it's time to investigate one of those Mil-Stak bale wagons!


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Very nice! I wish I had the layout to build something like it. I'm running out of property to build more hay storage. Looks amazing bud!

Chris


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

The only problem I see with the barn is you built it in the wrong place. It should be in my yard. 
Very nice looking barn. Nice job.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

That is a very nice building. I need one just like it


----------

